# why does water hunting have such a bad name on this site?



## h20hunter (Oct 28, 2008)

This is my first post, but I have been reading on this site quite a bit over thelast few days. Why is hunting ducks on the water looked down on so much on this site. Why would one hunt ducks in a field when there is perfectly good water to hunt them on?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

It's not water hunting in general, but water hunting a roost and moving the birds out of the area. Do a search on roost hunting and read those posts and it should answer your questions. Not all water hunting is bad...just try not too roost bust.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

h20hunter said:


> Why would one hunt ducks in a field when there is perfectly good water to hunt them on?


1. Its eleventy billion times easier.
2. You shoot more ducks.
3. You shoot geese.
4. You dont ever run the risk of blowing a roost.
5. Did I mention its easier?


----------



## h20hunter (Oct 28, 2008)

How is it easier, I have done it before and it seems like every time you setup the darn ducks/geese land about 100 yards from where you see them the night before, or they seem to go to the water surrounding the fields. What is wrong with finding a pond full of ducks and seting up on it. One of the best mallard hunts I ever had was when I saw 1000's of mallards sitting on a pond about mid morning. I walked down to the pond and the all got up. We shot 6 shots and knocked down 7 ducks. Then set out decoys and got the rest of our 2 man limit.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

My impression is a majority of the posters on this form are young pups who were not brought up on hunting water. They are also used to hunting waterfowl that are currently way above the 100 year average. When I started hunting about the only field hunting you saw in this area was for geese. Both duck and goose numbers were a shadow of what they are today. While in the goose decoys you might get a crack at two or three ducks that would check out your spread but if you wanted to hunt ducks you pretty much had to go where the numbers were and that was NOT in the fields. I'm not saying they didn't feed in the fields, they just didn't seem to flock to the fields like they do now. I think that is the status of many states with low duck numbers and why hunters from those states stick to water. Now duck numbers are up making field hunting more productive. Water hunting is taboo particularly on larger water because it is thought to and in many cases does, push birds off the roosts and move them out of the area. I think another factor may be the work involved. It's much easier to set a spread in a field, even if it is wet than to slog through 75 yards of cattail, slog through water to set up your decoys, slog through water to retrieve your birds and slog through water to pick up your decoys. Some guys just don't want to do it. Still another factor may be time. It seems like todays hunters want to fill out within an hour and move on to something else. Often hunting over water is slower paced and more of an all day affair. Something that many non-residents are used to but residents find unappealing.

There is no doubt the dynamic of waterfowl hunting in ND has changed over the last 30 years. When I started hunting there were a lot less birds yet they remained in the area longer even under pretty good pressure. At that time it was not unusual to have hunters in every 3rd or 4th slough yet there were always plenty of birds around. A lot of guys are already complaining about the lack of birds this year. The last few decoy (goose) sets I did very few ducks even took a look.

There is nothing wrong with hunting water if you are hunting the "right" water. Try not hunt the roosts. Hunt the smaller transitional waters between the roost and feeding fields where the birds don't necessarily gather in numbers but the traffic is steady.

I enjoy doing both and am not afraid to mix it up now and then. I assure you if I find a slough with tall intermittent grass and few cattails I'm gonna throw some decoys into that duck magnet.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

To each their own.

I'm not sure where you're from, but it's probably a geographical thing.

See this article I wrote almost 6 years ago and it kind of sums it up:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ducktips.php

It sounds like your best hunt was over a transition slough, which is a great option without affecting the migration.


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

The ducks and geese land 100 yards away if they don't like what they see... there are a ton of different factors that most people dont think of when things dont go their way in a field... And when there are 1000's of ducks on a small pond, there is a good chance it could be a roost, then you shoot them, maybe they all don't leave but there is less, then less the next day, then they are in another state..


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

h20hunter said:


> How is it easier, I have done it before and it seems like every time you setup the darn ducks/geese land about 100 yards from where you see them the night before, or they seem to go to the water surrounding the fields. What is wrong with finding a pond full of ducks and seting up on it. One of the best mallard hunts I ever had was when I saw 1000's of mallards sitting on a pond about mid morning. I walked down to the pond and the all got up. We shot 6 shots and knocked down 7 ducks. Then set out decoys and got the rest of our 2 man limit.


So jumping ducks is the best hunt you have ever had? I will say that sometimes birds will shortstop the spread in a field, but I would try to do a field setup before going for the water, unless its a transition area where the birds are stopping for a quick drin or something. Not saying water hunting is all wrong, but if its a roost pond and you decided to go down and hammer on them you will get frowned at to say the least, in ND anyways. I have had thousands of birds pour into a slough 200 yds from my field spread only to hop up and dump right into the decoys 10 minutes later. To each his own I guess, Where do you do most of your hunting may I ask, what State..... just wondering becuase maybe there are not as many options where you are at.


----------



## h20hunter (Oct 28, 2008)

The best hunting came when they came back to the pond, it may of not been the best idea to shoot when they got up. I hunt both MN and ND. When in ND I usually find a pond that is a transitional pond. Empty in the AM and PM but has birds stopping by during the day.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I am not a young pup and the gray in my hair and beard attest to this fact. I do both field and water hunting and both are productive but as has been pointed out earlier it is about preserving roosting areas. This year in particular when birds are not staying in one area for long any pressure on a roost hastens their departure.

That reduces opportunity for both water and field hunters alike. As a kid I grew up jump shooting ponds. We would sneak into shooting range blast away and move on. Later on I started hunting over decoys in water and found we did better. Then we started hunting snow geese and found that hunting them in the fields provided more opportunity and that the birds stayed in the area longer. We also started finding that we where shooting as many if not more ducks in the field with the snow decoys.

I still hunt water and like it, especially with kids because they are not as coordinated with a gun at an early age. Finding and getting on target from a standing position is easier for them.

So I do not feel that it is accurate to deem people here as being anti water hunters. What most are is anti roost hunting!

Thursday morning we set up in a field that had 5000+ ducks feeding in it the night before. We where about a mile and a half from the roost. A group of other hunters where set up on a transition wetland a half mile from us. The day before they did well and where excited about another good morning hunt.

Four minutes after legal shooting time in the fog, we heard a volley of shots from the roost area and then the sounds of waterfowl on the wing both ducks and geese.

We shot four ducks in the field the other hunters shot 3 in the slough. About noon we left the field and drove by the roost area. Two guys where walking out. I spoke with them and found out they where the ones who had shot the roost. Their take, three ducks and one goose and where surprised that no birds came back to the water!

Moral of the story is that they screwed hunting in that area for not only others but themselves as well. No birds had returned to that area by Sat night and in speaking with the farmer late yesterday still no birds.

I know this subject gets beat to death, but in a year like this with no corn off to hold the birds, leaving roosts alone is more important than other years. My guess is that hunters coming this week and next are going to see very few birds as most unprotected roosts are being busted.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Well said Ron. :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I actually prefer hunting water for ducks, because there is more of a variety of ducks on the water. Teal, spoonbills, gadwall, ringnecks, redheads, divers, wigeon, and ruddy ducks. But if your going to hunt water be smart about it. If birds are on their at night or very early in the morning don't hunt it. Good luck with it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> I actually prefer hunting water for ducks, because there is more of a variety of ducks on the water. Teal, spoonbills, gadwall, ringnecks, redheads, divers, wigeon, and ruddy ducks. But if your going to hunt water be smart about it. If birds are on their at night or very early in the morning don't hunt it. Good luck with it.


Dont you also claim to be able to hunt a roost without busting it out? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yes, it is very possible to hunt a roost without busting it, but it takes alot more scouting then one day to figure out when and how. If you don't believe me, there are still the same birds on the roost that I hunted in the early goose season.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

BL, hope you know new birds do infact move in! :-?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yes, I know that new birds have moved in. But the landowner lives quite close to it, and he was mad beacuse we didn't scare the birds out of it when we hunted it.


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

I love hunting water i've killed more geese on water with duck decoys then in a field with over a 100 goose decoys. Heres one hunt on a small pond. We were 1 goose short of limit, the other 2 guys can't shot to well :-? and we did shoot a limit of ducks but lost some in the weeds :evil:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Hunting water isnt bad if you treat it like a bow stand. Get in and get out and leave it for a week.. It is the constant bombardment of hunters day after day on the water that makes them leave.

That is why any water that I ever hunt is on private land that I can control the amount of pressure it gets. This way if I ever need a spot to go hunt I always have one and the birds stay in the area much longer and learn to not shy from certain boddies of water!


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I grew up water hunting and now primarily field hunt. I think the biggest reason why is the invention of the "Robo" Duck. The way the greenies pile in a field with a robo is a sight to be seen if never have. It just got so easy to drive out to a field and throw your dekes out of your pickup or trailer and stick mojo out, park truck and walk back. No fighting with waders, no getting wet, no slogging around in water etc. It is a shame I don't do this very often anymore because you do shoot more a variety and I believe it is the way waterfowl hunting is meant to be and how it was invented. But the latter is just too easy and I think we can thank Robos for that. Good or bad


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

About 2 weeks ago, we found about 80 acres of sheet water that was LOADED with ducks, Canadas and Specklebellies. There were about 12,000 birds using this place. It was not posted. We decided NOT to hunt it because;
A. It was too big
B. It was a roost.

We set up about a mile away and killed limits of mallards for 4-5 days in fields that we scouted the night before. Some idiots hunted it the last morning we were in the area... :eyeroll: they pulled across the field with their big assed trailer of crap, leaving deep ruts for the farmer. They set up a haybale blind on the water and shot a FEW times before moving ALL the birds out of the area to the refuge.

I rode by that sheet water for several more days and never saw more than a handful of birds using it.

Sure, you can hunt water, but you mostly screw yourself and all other hunters by doing so unless you know what you are doing - most hunters don't... :eyeroll:


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

dakotashooter2 said:


> My impression is a majority of the posters on this form are young pups who were not brought up on hunting water. They are also used to hunting waterfowl that are currently way above the 100 year average. When I started hunting about the only field hunting you saw in this area was for geese. Both duck and goose numbers were a shadow of what they are today. While in the goose decoys you might get a crack at two or three ducks that would check out your spread but if you wanted to hunt ducks you pretty much had to go where the numbers were and that was NOT in the fields. I'm not saying they didn't feed in the fields, they just didn't seem to flock to the fields like they do now. I think that is the status of many states with low duck numbers and why hunters from those states stick to water. Now duck numbers are up making field hunting more productive. Water hunting is taboo particularly on larger water because it is thought to and in many cases does, push birds off the roosts and move them out of the area. I think another factor may be the work involved. It's much easier to set a spread in a field, even if it is wet than to slog through 75 yards of cattail, slog through water to set up your decoys, slog through water to retrieve your birds and slog through water to pick up your decoys. Some guys just don't want to do it. Still another factor may be time. It seems like todays hunters want to fill out within an hour and move on to something else. Often hunting over water is slower paced and more of an all day affair. Something that many non-residents are used to but residents find unappealing.
> 
> There is no doubt the dynamic of waterfowl hunting in ND has changed over the last 30 years. When I started hunting there were a lot less birds yet they remained in the area longer even under pretty good pressure. At that time it was not unusual to have hunters in every 3rd or 4th slough yet there were always plenty of birds around. A lot of guys are already complaining about the lack of birds this year. The last few decoy (goose) sets I did very few ducks even took a look.
> 
> ...


Excellent post! From someone who hunts both water and field.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Roost ponds and small sloughs are very much different too. A roost pond may hold thousands of birds and is generally a much larger form of water whereas a pothole is a just that. A pothole or slough is perfectly acceptable hunting...roost hunting is not.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Sure, you can hunt water, but you mostly screw yourself and all other hunters by doing so unless you know what you are doing - most hunters don't... :eyeroll:


And THAT is the big problem too... we have guys that have read this stuff, yet they still do it the wrong way. They figure "I know what I am doing. I know the difference between a roost and a transition slough"

And they don't.

Like I mentioned on the Hunting a Roost sticky post at the top of this forum, there is only a few dozen places in North Dakota that you can safely hunt any water with a boat. Yet we continually see thousands of duck boats being pulled into North Dakota in the fall.

You have to wonder if it occurs to the NR's why the residents are rarely seen pulling duck boats?

Here's a zinger... I wish that North Dakota would consider banning watercraft except on specifically listed waters. If North Dakota would name the 15 places you could use a boat, maybe we could concentrate the roost busters into specific places, and then we'd be able to watch the ducks stage on other waters... (consider it a scientific "control" water) to compare the differences. Maybe once boat/roost hunters saw the effects it had on the birds would they "get" that they are contributing to poorer hunting. I fully realize it wouldn't be feasible and a nightmare to implement, but until we curb the roost busting effects of hunters who are not properly trained/educated, this will be a neverending debate.

Or as an alternative to the above idea instead, would be to enact a law that you need written landowner permission from the nearest property owner on non public water in order to hunt water or disturb resting birds. (a public lake would be defined as having public maintained dock access) This would give maximum flexibility to the landowner whilst preserving alot of roosting areas for all hunters. A given group could still obtain permission from a landowner in writing, but it would prohibit or discourage random hunting of waters that likely are roosts. If a group had to go seek out a landowner of a non public lake, at least the landowner could restrict disturbing birds that were roosting. This would go a long ways to reducing harrassment of birds on many waters in North Dakota, and maybe bring back the days of birds staging on larger sloughs.

But I agree Sasha&Abby, a BIG part of the problem are the guys who now come here and still do hunt water, and justify that it is not roost water, based on their 1 hour watching it the day before they start their hunt... or the guys that setup within gunshot range of roosting ducks, watch them fly away, and then justify their tactics with excuses...

I think the Game and Fish should put more inserts into the proclamation that strongly discourage folks from hunting near water if at all possible. It has gotten to the point where a few are really screwing up the many. I firmly believe we should promote pass shooting more than a 1/2 mile from water, decoying, field sneaking, etc...

Like I said though.. I realize that will never happen.

Sad to see...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

ND Game and Fish are aware of this topic.Here is their take on it from this month's North Dakota Outdoors Magazine.....

http://www.gf.nd.gov/multimedia/ndoutdo ... -sides.pdf


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

KEN W said:


> ND Game and Fish are aware of this topic.Here is their take on it from this month's North Dakota Outdoors Magazine.....
> 
> http://www.gf.nd.gov/multimedia/ndoutdo ... -sides.pdf


Someone should put that link as a sticky


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Ryan,

There are more than just a few dozen places you can hunt water with a boat without busting a roost. Where do you come up with this crap?

Secondly, what's with the NR bashing? I thought Chris doesn't want NR bashing on his site and yet you, a mod, are bashing NR.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Colt said:


> Ryan,
> 
> There are more than just a few dozen places you can hunt water with a boat without busting a roost. Where do you come up with this crap?
> 
> Secondly, what's with the NR bashing? I thought Chris doesn't want NR bashing on his site and yet you, a mod, are bashing NR.


Sadly no there really isn't. I know alot of NR's like yourself would wish otherwise but it isn't true. There simply isn't enough big water in North Dakota, in the duck zone, that would support taking a boat (a real boat like a fishing boat) onto that water, and not disturb the entire lake with either the boat, or the shooting. We've covered this before.... go look at the sticky at the top of the duck forum. This year is even worse, as many smaller waters have completely dried up, concentrating the birds, and the boat hunters even more, making the issue even worse than previous years. There simply isn't enough water for all the guys wanting to use boating tactics, lest they sacrfice some smaller water and shoot it out, scaring the birds away from another limited water supply.

NR bashing? :huh: I'm an NR. I was quoting Sasha&Abby a fellow moderator and agreeing with his assessment.

I might be bashing the tactics of a certain wrong way of hunting, but that doesn't mean I'm bashing NR's... there is a difference. And alot of folks need to realize what they are doing. If they don't hear how they are doing something wrong, how can they every expect to understand the point of view we are coming from?

Sorry Colt. I've lived in North Dakota for 30 years, I've lived out of state for another 5, and I've seen how hunting is done in 4 different distinct areas of the country. Utilizing small duck boats on North Dakota sloughs is hurting the hunting for many more people than those utilizing the method realize. That isn't a personal attack. Rather it is criticizing the method.

Ryan


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Ryan,

I've lived in ND longer than you, though now in MN. My old farm had 3 lakes of 160 plus acres, each with an island. We hunted those lakes many times using boatsd and not busting out birds.

A roost isn't always a roost all season, it may only be a roost for a week or so.

The NR bashing is very bad on this site and you are a mod.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> A roost isn't always a roost all season, it may only be a roost for a week or so.


Ding ding ding......... Its only a roost for that long because they get busted. Look at places that are off limits to hunting.....They are ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS roost, all year long too!

I grew up hunting nothing but water, and yes they were roost too. But then I saw the bigger picture and try to pass that on to my friends and family. So far the point has been well accepted and the hunts have been memorable


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

No, they are not always roosts. And when weather forces the birds to move, they may have only been around for a week or two,such as snows and lesser canadas.

It is sad to see such NR hatred from you NoDaks.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

USSapper said:


> > A roost isn't always a roost all season, it may only be a roost for a week or so.
> 
> 
> Ding ding ding......... Its only a roost for that long because they get busted. Look at places that are off limits to hunting.....They are ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS roost, all year long too!


Give Sapper a cookie!!! Wow man, the logic of that statement is mind boggling. Not to hard to understand fellas. Leave em alone and theyll be there awhile.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Colt said:


> No, they are not always roosts. And when weather forces the birds to move, they may have only been around for a week or two,such as snows and lesser canadas.
> 
> It is sad to see such NR hatred from you NoDaks.


A roost WILL hold birds all year if left alone. Sure some will leave due to weather, etc, but more will move in. IF LEFT ALONE!!!

And its sad to see blind ignorance from so many NR's. Year after year after year.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

bareback,

I can say this, you have been one of the biggest NR bashers on this site.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

This is a very interesting topic, I've lived in SW Mn. my whole life(49 years) and until I got computer savy, I had no idea what busting a roost even was until reading some of these forums,I've hunted ducks my entire life since I was old enough and have always hunted the WMA's in Mn. and really never thought of it as busting a roost, but then again our numbers of waterfowl here are probably not even close to ND's or even SD's, I guess I can see where you are coming from, your land must be alot easier to get permission on then down here, some people here must think they have gold buried on there land yet because they let no one on or else it is leased land, someday my brothers and I want to hunt ND for ducks but because one of my brothers farm it seems everything is frooze up in ND when we could go, I guess I would truely love to see the fields with thousands of ducks in them, hopefully some day that will happen, and if someone does bust a roost up there I hope they fly down to SW Mn., we could use a few ducks. Good luck to everyone the remainder of the hunting season.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Colt said:


> bareback,
> 
> I can say this, you have been one of the biggest NR bashers on this site.


Sorry to jump in here, but I could care less on preferences of how you choose to hunt, the main thing is many hunters only hunt water where the home is, and there is nothing wrong with that, but the mentality of some is when they go hunting in ND and this is both NR and Res hunters is this exact point a rooost is only a roost as long as it is left alone, I have a refuge down the hill from my office and it has tons of birds all year long, now do you think that the birds would pile into it if it wasnt a refuge and was not posted, I highly doubt it, because someone would bring out the john boat and get out after them and every opportunity for the remainder of the season would be lost. I think a lot of this get pointed at NR's but I have seen plenty of in staters doing things that just in my opinion screwed the entire area for at least a few weeks if not the entire season. So go on playing your Im a NR stop pickin on me game, I dont care, where you are from or how you choose to hunt, just remember I am cosiderate to other in the field and have had it slapped in my face by quite a few maybe thats why some here are a bit hostile toward some from NR ville. Like I stated I dont care just it sucks when I can hunt all year a someone busts up my roost areas because they are only here for 5 days, too bad for me right..... Hunt how you want, I am not going to stop or sway any decisions anyways, I guess the water hunting will stop if it ever really dries up.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I am a lifelong N.D. resident who appreciates field hunting and water hunting. I'm a pretty sick of this "Field hunter better than you attitude" that I could puke.
You can educate the benefits of not busting the roost, but leave it at that! You are not going to change the world.
It's all about preferences and some people enjoy water hunting. I myself like to have options and after this season I'm glad I'm not above hunting water. Many people I know like myself have had a poor season in the field and I'm glad I'm not "stuck" in my ways...This past weekend I was turned down for field hunting from 3 different farmers because of idiots driving in wet fields and getting stuck the week before. You can forget about field hunting from those guys for a long time. They were nice enough however to allow me to set up in a nice transition slough and shoot a few ducks. 
Let's face it, roost busting can contribute to poor hunting in an area, but there is fewer ducks this year plain and simple. 
It's all about variety...Learn to appreciate it. With that being said, I'm off to an afternoon bean field hunt tomorrow...Can't wait, it's good to have options.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Rick Acker said:


> I am a lifelong N.D. resident who appreciates field hunting and water hunting. I'm a pretty sick of this "Field hunter better than you attitude" that I could puke.
> You can educate the benefits of not busting the roost, but leave it at that! You are not going to change the world.
> It's all about preferences and some people enjoy water hunting. I myself like to have options and after this season I'm glad I'm not above hunting water. Many people I know like myself have had a poor season in the field and I'm glad I'm not "stuck" in my ways...This past weekend I was turned down for field hunting from 3 different farmers because of idiots driving in wet fields and getting stuck the week before. You can forget about field hunting from those guys for a long time. They were nice enough however to allow me to set up in a nice transition slough and shoot a few ducks.
> Let's face it, roost busting can contribute to poor hunting in an area, but there is fewer ducks this year plain and simple.
> It's all about variety...Learn to appreciate it. With that being said, I'm off to an afternoon bean field hunt tomorrow...Can't wait, it's good to have options.


Good Luck tomorrow Rick.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

A few years back when this topic got very heated, I and others pointed out that roost busting is not limited to guys in boats alone. It also is not done solely by NR hunters.

But Colt, having lived here most of my life and having hunted waterfowl every year for 30+ years, roosts do indeed last all year long. We have a NWR just east of our farm. It holds waterfowl all fall and builds in numbers until freeze up or snow forces the birds to leave. A few years ago some frustrated people shot into it with a rifle rousting the birds mid Oct and low and behold they left.

Certainly some roost waters large enough can be hunted, but the majority cannot and as a result birds bug out when they are shot out of their bed or going back to bed down.

My Grandfather was a subsistence hunter and they did not pay attention to limits or possession rules, they survived on wild game, but even he would not bust a roost even when doing so would have put large amounts of birds in the bag. He would never hunt ducks when returning to water at night, nor would he bust them off the water at sunrise either.

He has been dead now for 45 years and understood something back then that many cannot grasp today!!!!!


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

H20 Fowler....... if you think field hunting is harder than water hunting you must be doing it wrong.

I always enjoy educating people who normally hunt water on the benefits of field hunting. Last year alone I converted 8 people.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

cgreeny said:


> Sorry to jump in here, but I could care less on preferences of how you choose to hunt, the main thing is many hunters only hunt water where the home is, and there is nothing wrong with that, but the mentality of some is when they go hunting in ND and this is both NR and Res hunters is this exact point a rooost is only a roost as long as it is left alone, I have a refuge down the hill from my office and it has tons of birds all year long, now do you think that the birds would pile into it if it wasnt a refuge and was not posted, I highly doubt it, because someone would bring out the john boat and get out after them and every opportunity for the remainder of the season would be lost.
> 
> I think a lot of this get pointed at NR's but I have seen plenty of in staters doing things that just in my opinion screwed the entire area for at least a few weeks if not the entire season.
> 
> ...


Thanks Cgreeny

This sums it up well for me too... It isn't specific to one group's zip code over another... it about a subset of hunters who don't care to use local tactics and/or tact when deciding how to hunt a given flock of birds in the area. It doesn't matter who you are, what color your plate is, or your experience.

It's about respect for everyone out there trying to have a good time, while making sure your fellow sportsman also have the resource to enjoy too...

Ron's post at 3:07 pm about sums it all up... take it from a local farmer who sees the birds year round, and who has hunted in the state his entire life.

Great post Ron.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

RESPECT???????

Last week while gasing up in Fargo, a NoDak hunter looked at my MN License plate and said to me, "go back home fXXXXr."

I just figured that to be bareback jack based on his NR bashing on this site.

For the record, I wasn't toting a boat either. But I do love to hunt water.

All week long, locals at the stores, hotel, landowners, etc. were very friendly. However, the jerk offs we did meet were all hunters with ND plates.

So don't talk to me about respect, Ryan.

I am a member of DU, Delta, Pheasants, and Ruffed Grouse Society. I pay my federal taxes which is where the money for CRP comes from. I gladly paid ND Game and Fish. I always ask permission and didn't break any laws.

Those birds belong to all of us. Not just NoDaks.Yes, busting roosts is a bad thing, but not every body of water is a roost. How the hell else is a guy suppose to be able to hunt many of the species if he is not allowed to hunt water?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Colt once again, it is not about hunting water, are you not reading the posts, from myself Rick and others? Not every body of water is a roost, you got that part right, but roosts are not hard to figure out either!

I am sorry someone was as callous and shallow as they where to you at the gas station, but it is not what this subject has been about. I personally do not care what method of hunting someone does, field, water or pass shooting, jump shooting etc....... I have and will continue to voice my opinion and try and help educate people in regards to the value of roosts.

Some of the guys I hunt with had never been to ND before 8 years ago. The first year here one of them brought a 17" boat and he never used, it. During that first trip we hunted water, fields and did some bump and return shooting as well. The next year he brought a small boat 10' or less that fit on top of his truck. We hunted water where it worked great for setting out decoys and picking up some ducks because we did not want to send the dogs through the muck.

Now none of them understood what a roost was, and why it should be left alone. One had never hunted any other way than out of a boat, and had never seen a tornado of ducks in a field or going back into water for the night. Others where mainly limited to public ground hunting and also had never seen large concentrations of waterfowl off of a National or State Refuge.

I remember well the first day we hunted water! We had breakfast at the farm, shot the breeze with my folks and then about sunrise headed to the water where we tossed out a couple doz decoys. About a mile and half away the stubble field was loaded with ducks, and the roost was behind us another mile. About nine wigeon and mallards started leaving the field and decoyed nicely into our spread. We took a 6 bird limit for 4 guys in short order. Now the next day we hunted the field and shot our limit again and quickly picked up allowing the birds to continue to feed in that field.

Two days later they hunted that field again and also hunted that same slough we hunted the first day. That taught them the value of a roost. During the week they where here, it was a busy fall in our area. Most days any water would have a group of hunters on it and all shot ducks. The roost provided hunting both field and water for well over 50 different groups of hunters that week and again the next and right up until the middle of Nov when snow pushed the birds out.

Now the next year a new landowner acquired the property and did not post it or prevent anyone from hunting that water. After the first week of the season it never held any good number of birds other than a few gadwalls. Yet we had a lot of birds in the area that found refuge from pressure because of standing crops. Once the crops where harvested the birds left as they had no sanctuary that was protected. We had poor hunting in the area compared to other areas because of no protected roosts.

Since then many of the landowners have come to understand the value of these areas and post them. It has resulted in good hunting for a lot of people that come from FL,MN,TX,TN and other states. We ran into guys from Alaska last fall and California and Hawaii all having a great time because there where good huntable numbers of birds in the area.

So once again ND hunters do not look down on water hunters, they look down on roost busters regardless of where they are from, be it local or Alaska! ND is not know as a diver state, most come looking for puddler's and geese. You will do much better with wader than a boat in shooting puddler ducks day in and day out! You also will do better in the field than a boat as well!


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I have hunted ducks in NoDak over both water and fields for the last 20... ever since I was 9 years old with my father and our neighbors. We never hunted water bigger than we could shoot across... by rule we never ever hunted big water... I mean ever... this is what kept the birds in the area.

It saddens me to think that an arguement of ignorance is a defense for shooting a roost... I can see if it is your first trip to NoDak and you have absolutely no clue what tactics to use and when... but I would think that understanding that would be part of the responsibility of participating in the sport here... but I would argue that it takes very few viewings of this site to understand the difference between a roost and small transition slough (whatever you want to call it).

To me it is pure greed to bust up a roost... no matter what your excuse... there is no defense for it... you can him and haw about the traditions of the sport shooting ducks over water... tactics... whatever... it is flat *** greed!!!

We all post on here with our own thoughts and ideas of what constitutes a great hunt... a quality hunt... tradition... whether you are the purest of outdoorsman or the stupid local jerk who criticises someone for having a funny plate... the tradition of the sport is dying... that is a fact.

It has become as much about idividualism just like any other outdoor hobby today where the sense of entitlement that we criticise younger generations for being.

It does not matter whether you are from Minnesotta, North Dakota or Maine... this GREED has eroded the values by which this sport has been enjoyed for generations. Yet we all have categories by which we want to classify hunters that do not have the same view of the sport as we do... Locals, Residents, Non-residents, Water Hunters, Field Hunters, Purests... whatever the title... whatever the tactic or view... it is wrong.

It just makes me sick listening to it... it all comes down to respect... for the sport, for your fellow hunter, for the outdoors. I do not classify any other hunters by anything other category than Outdoorsman... or not...

So Colt and whoever else that thinks they are getting a raw deal... I could care less if you like to hunt ducks over water... but you definately know the difference betwen hunting a roost and hunting a transition slough.... GREED... GREED... GREED... have some respect for your fellow hunters and the sport ... whether he is a Blue Plater, Boat Parader, A-hole Local or just a father trying to get his son his first duck... be respectul enough to not put the hunt of a lifetime in front of ethics.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Yeah... us locals are the only ones who stir the pot...



Colt said:


> I sense some NR bashing here. Every NR to ND is a taxpayer boys. Taxpayers generate money for CRP. Without CRP, you "locals" wouldn't have the game to hunt that you have. Also, most of these NR hunters that you guys hate so much, usually are members with various conservation groups which improves your hunting opportunities. Not to mention the money that is brought into the state's economy.
> 
> You guys complain about NR being slob hunters; well, look in the mirror. NoDaks don't know how to hunt deer without a pickup. Heck, you're talking about not feeling safe in your decoy spread. When I had my farm in ND, I routinely had problems with LOCALS ground pounding pheasants in the ditches and guys shooting deer out of the truck on my land, and hunting geese in the ditches as well as sky bustng and everything else you complain about with the NR.
> 
> You think you have it bad in ND, trust me, you don't. Stop your b*tching, it's embarrassing.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Colt.....isn't this Resident bashing???????The entire paragraph is Resident bashing.

"You guys complain about NR being slob hunters; well, look in the mirror. NoDaks don't know how to hunt deer without a pickup. Heck, you're talking about not feeling safe in your decoy spread. When I had my farm in ND, I routinely had problems with LOCALS ground pounding pheasants in the ditches and guys shooting deer out of the truck on my land, and hunting geese in the ditches as well as sky bustng and everything else you complain about with the NR."

This complaint gets old.You are just a guilty as anyone else on here aren't you? :huh:

I really don't see a lot of NR bashing as you call it.This isn't a NR topic is it?It's about roost busting.It is done by apeople on both sides of the border.So don't take it where is should not go.


----------



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

Everybody that hunts NoDak can roost bust all they want as long as the birds come to me


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Colt said:


> RESPECT???????
> 
> Last week while gasing up in Fargo, a NoDak hunter looked at my MN License plate and said to me, "go back home fXXXXr."
> 
> ...


It seems I have been singled out. :lol:

As long as were on the subject of "respect" lets talk for a moment of the four groups of MN hunters I had to kick off our posted property on opening day. FOUR groups, one of which lied to me and tried to pull the whole "the farmer gave us a sign to put out" BS!!! Pretty respectful huh? It sucks someone said that to you. Thats not right. But using myself as an example, I have a pretty sour taste in my mouth from NR's. Every year its the same ole crap. Trespassing, roost busting, sitting in your lap sharing a field, year after year after year. It just gets hard to give you guys the benefit of the doubt after you kick FOUR groups off posted property in ONE DAY. Ive met plenty of good groups of NR's, hunt with some of them if they seem decent enough. But some are just azzholes. ALot of that, "im only here one week" mentality.

For the record, I could care less what organizations you belong to.

This subject gets hashed out year after year. How is it so hard to believe the locals? When the locals say the hunting suffers when the NR's get here and start pounding the water, why dont you believe us? How is it so hard to believe busting a roost is detrimental to the overall hunting? We're not saying dont hunt ALL water, we're saying DONT HUNT THE ROOST! But apparently you guys cant tell the difference.

We're not making it up. I see it year after year, opening week rocks, the rest sucks until northern birds start showing up. Why? Direct correlation to roosts getting busted up by NR's.

Im sorry you dont like this. But thats the way it is. Roosts hold birds if left alone. Bust em though, and the birds will leave.


----------



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

I really admire the fact that so many hunters on this site are conscientious of the resting areas that waterfowl need. It also seems like many here do not have confidence in your fish and game department's management of these waters - i.e., it seems many do not feel enough water is set aside for roosts. It appears that many here are taking responsibility themselves for ethical management.

Here in Colorado there is not much water. Almost every huntable lake or reservoir has an area - approx 1/3 of it, set aside as a no hunting area to provide a resting zone for waterfowl. In Southern Colorado there is really no such thing as field hunting ducks. There is a little field hunting for geese.

The past few years I have spent quite a bit of time lurking on another hunting forum. One common complaint vocalized by the Southern states on that forum is that Northern states are 'short-stopping ducks'. There are a good many theorys about the methods Northerners are using to prevent ducks from migrating as far South as some feel they should. Some of these conspiracy theorys are quite creative.

I truly believe that we are the first generation (well, not me personally because I'm old) of a new breed of hunter that has assumed stewardship and responsibility for our lands. I appreciate the various views here on this roost hunting thing.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

You really have to spend a few falls in a state like ND to realize the importance of this subject. I was a NR hunter before I moved here 3 years ago and sadly the only thing I thought about was shooting my limit just like everyone else. (It is not bashing if it is 100% true). It takes very little pressure to push birds out. You would be amazed at what you see, Thousands of birds pushed out due to a few shots. And when I say pushed out I mean they continue there migration. People may think they just move over to another body of water, but 90% of the time they are out for good.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What constitutes a roost?
Dan


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

> What constitutes a roost?


Water, JK. The best way I can explain it is large concentrations of birds that are using a body of water at night and mid day (might hit transition ponds or loafing areas during the day) then feeding in fields or small sloughs in morning and evening. It is usually larger water where they feel safe enough to spend the night. (even gadwalls, teal and other puddlers that don't generally feed in fields roost in larger sloughs at night) You should be able to tell just by looking at it. If you are going to blow out a ton of birds you don't need to hunt it. The idea is give the birds a rest and keep them around longer. For example, if there was no other hunting pressure I could hunt fields around the same roost 5 miles from my house till it froze up. 1 roost 800 fields. Save some gas, don't bust a roost.


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

Colt said:


> RESPECT???????
> 
> Last week while gasing up in Fargo, a NoDak hunter looked at my MN License plate and said to me, "go back home fXXXXr."


If only we could get the North Dakota legislation to think like that we would be making progress torwards better hunting.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

This site gets worse everytime I come on here. Not that I hunt water that much but MN is very different than ND. Does anyone ever wonder what waterfowl did before farming and all the fields to feed in? Migrate through sooner? Stay longer? Ill be in your wonderfull state in a few hours to watch ducks and take pics. Thanks :wink:


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Let's go back to square one. 
I like to hunt both over water and in a field. For me, it is much easier to FIND a pothole with a five or six ducks on it than to find a field with five or six ducks LANDING in it. However, it is much easier to hunt a field than to set up decoys on water for the previously mentioned reasons.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

You guys talk about respect yet "tell" people how to hunt. Nothing like hunting big water for divers from MY perspective.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This conversation started out civil....but for some reason ignorance took over as usual.


----------

